# Companies to work for



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

I figured it might be good to get a list going of companies to get work (AND AVOID) from and what everyone thinks of them.

This would be a good reference for everyone in the future when they are looking for a general opinion on someone, or a list of companies if say they wanted to draw more work from someone new.


List as many or few as you please.

I figure some good thing to touch on might be pay (rate and frequency), work flow (steady, too much, too little etc) how easy they are to deal with and what ever else you think is important.


Even if you don't want to give specifics, perhaps ideas on how to flush more work from brokers, etc.


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll Start -



AMS - Have had problems getting paid. Normal pay period is 30 day cycles. Seems to be no shortage of work, but rates are low and they will deny alot of reasonable or even under bid items. Everything is always a rush has to be done in 2 days, but the reps will change the due dates if you just ask. You have to be sure that you carefully look over the invoice every month to make sure everything is in there, and that they haven't changed any prices via audits.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

cfm said:


> I figured it might be good to get a list going of companies to get work (AND AVOID) from and what everyone thinks of them.
> 
> This would be a good reference for everyone in the future when they are looking for a general opinion on someone, or a list of companies if say they wanted to draw more work from someone new.
> 
> ...



Usually the best companies aren't looking for new contractors. You need to to decide what fits your business. Some guys make a killing with "clean outs", other repair work and then grass cuts. You have to figure what price points that can work for your company to make a profit. 

Then you can decide to do p & p, reo, repair, grass only. Then you have option of nationals( many require full state coverage or several counties) and specific insurance requirements regionals less pay usually only liability insurance and more paperwork and guidelines. 

Also you'll get mixed opinions because after all that work volume depends on the area your in and how much competition. 

Best of luck


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Their office is a morning's drive away.

You have met someone from their company in person.

They will honor the terms of your bids and invoices.

The work is defined by your local codes and regulations and not theirs.

They accept your current and valid insurance.

Any specifics about a company from me would only be from personal experience, and what one may find acceptable is not to another.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

if I give you the answer to this question will it even matter or will you just be one of the guys posting a so and so ripped me off thread in 3 months?


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> if I give you the answer to this question will it even matter or will you just be one of the guys posting a so and so ripped me off thread in 3 months?


No. I just want to heard good and bad. I've been ripped off, and I've made out well. I think just about everyone else in this business has to some degree or another.


Really I'm looking for who may be good to look into, who may be better to be careful about or avoid all together. 


Also doesn't hurt to know what you guy look for when looking into a new company and the like.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cfm said:


> No. I just want to heard good and bad. I've been ripped off, and I've made out well. I think just about everyone else in this business has to some degree or another.
> 
> 
> Really I'm looking for who may be good to look into, who may be better to be careful about or avoid all together.
> ...


Well the answer is they all suck! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM. We work for two good nationals and they still pull the same crap the rest of them do just not as often. The truth is this industry has been in decline for years and anyone that is looking to sign up with more companies is either not doing their research or they are not comprehending what they read.

Take Corelogic or Altisource for instance. Both used to be great companies to work for. Right now both are in decline, guys are getting screwed on jobs, bids are being cut, slow pay and no pay. These were great companies 5 years ago.

The reason for this is the guidelines being handed down by VA, FHA, HUD, Fannie, and Freddie. The nationals HAVE to play by the rules so the contractor gets screwed no matter what set of initials are on the check.

The answer here is simple go local and go private.

We have been doing alot of work for different investors and we are finding that is almost as bad as the nationals. They beat us up on price constantly. We can't get retail for anything. I am beginning to think investors are not a good source of revenue either.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Investors? Being a good source of revenue? Who ever thought that? Anyone ever hear/see this cat?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armando_Montelongo

So has everyone else and everyone wants to wheel and deal like him...screwing the guys that actually do the work...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Investors? Being a good source of revenue? Who ever thought that? Anyone ever hear/see this cat?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armando_Montelongo
> 
> So has everyone else and everyone wants to wheel and deal like him...screwing the guys that actually do the work...


For us they are basically hedge funds. So it's not exactly the same as Mondo Man but it is damn close! It's not working out and we are trying company number 3. 

We had good luck with one for the past 2 years but this year they received a huge cash infusion and bought more properties then cut their prices. I think our average order with them is about $50.00. I won't even go to one of their properties because they are a total waste of time. They keep my guys busy and the work is easy to submit so we haven't pulled the plug yet.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, Armando was a piece of work.

A general rule on flips is you make all your money at the time you close on the purchase. It is going to sell for X so everything you put into it after that comes from your bottom line. Investors can be some real bean counters.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, Armando was a piece of work.
> 
> A general rule on flips is you make all your money at the time you close on the purchase. It is going to sell for X so everything you put into it after that comes from your bottom line. Investors can be some real bean counters.


I got to tell one yesterday that basement wall is caving in and they have structural damage. It will need piers and raised back up. then all the concrete and walls will have to be repaired.

The guy got so pissed off I hung up on him.


----------

